# couple of fish help me id them



## cody16 (Dec 16, 2006)

just bought this guy a couple of days ago









this guy *** had for awhile
(its the one with the orange top)









and this one what ever this one is i think i have a apir of them the other one is a bluish grey ill post a pic later


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

1. Melano. johanni? Interruptus?
2. Labido. "Hongi"
3. Looks kind of like a Ps. Saulosi sub-dom male, but it's got way too many stripes.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

1. m. interruptus

2. cynotilapia sp. jalo reef

3. not a saulosi, head shape is wrong and submarginal band is too irregular. Looks like it might be a lombardoi or crabro hybrid of some sort.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

etcbrown said:


> 1. m. interruptus
> 
> 2. cynotilapia sp. jalo reef
> 
> 3. not a saulosi, head shape is wrong and submarginal band is too irregular. Looks like it might be a lombardoi or crabro hybrid of some sort.


I was thinking lombardoi/crabro, too, after posting that.

Are we looking @ the same fish in #2? I think he means the orange dorsal one.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

dielikemoviestars said:


> etcbrown said:
> 
> 
> > 2. cynotilapia sp. jalo reef
> ...


#2 looks like a Cynotilapia afra Hai Reef to me.


----------



## cody16 (Dec 16, 2006)

here is a vid of the yellow. what ever type of fish it is i think i have a pair in the vid you'll see the other its pale blue/gray with the same type of stripes and body shape. http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn10 ... V09460.flv


----------



## cody16 (Dec 16, 2006)

and heres a vid of the other one in the 2nd pic. http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn10 ... V09465.flv


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Second one doesn't look like any _Cynotilapia_ that I've seen. Most Jalo Reef's have a significantly yellow dorsal - with no blue in it. Every Hai Reef I've see has barring into the dorsal, and they, too, are yellow in the dorsal.

I think to get the best identification on them, you need to get each male to really show its dominant coloration.


----------

